# Yamaha Aventage Line, good for 4 ohm speakers ??



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are the new Yamaha Aventage AV recievers like the 1020 or 1030 good to drive 4 ohm speakers ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont see why not, the challenge is that 4 ohm speakers will make the amps run hotter but the Advantage line is Yamaha's upper end receiver so I would think they would alow for that.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I dont see why not, the challenge is that 4 ohm speakers will make the amps run hotter but the Advantage line is Yamaha's upper end receiver so I would think they would alow for that.


They dont seem to publish it like the Pioneers or high end Denons ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the spec's just for the A1020 it says
Dynamic Power per Channel (8/6/4/2 ohms) 135/165/210/280 W
So its been tested to run 4ohms for sure.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok thanks Tony , i missed that ! 

Why do Yamaha recievers seem less popular ? When i look at 
Proffesional reviews they often are very well recieved ?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

randyc1 said:


> Ok thanks Tony , i missed that !
> 
> Why do Yamaha recievers seem less popular ? When i look at
> Proffesional reviews they often are very well recieved ?


My guess for the lack of popularity is that they employ their own version of room correction instead of Audessy which is used by Denon, Marantz, and Onkyo. Yamaha receivers are very well built and have one of the highest reliability ratings going. Their customer support is also top notch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, Yamaha makes a solid receiver and last. The biggest downfall i think is the room correction as it does not eq below 63Hz I was a huge Yamaha fan for many many years and still have several Yamaha components from the early 90s that I use I would recommend them without hesitation.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still running my Yamaha. The Aventage should run 4 ohm speakers without hesitation. Although as of the current generation of receivers, I do like the Marantz units much better. They have good AUDYSSEY EQ and have a much clearer sound than the latest Yamahas. But if you are insistent on Yamaha, you won't hear much gripe out of me.


----------

